# ThE waLkIng DeaD ThreAD



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Walking Dead goes live again tonight! Any other fans of the show out there?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow. No one?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I havent' kept up with the series since the second season sadly


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't imagine why... it's not like you've been busy watching _everything_ else on the planet. 

This past Sunday was the 7th season opener.... over 17 million viewers watched...apparently blowing-out viewership of Sunday Night Football.

It was a gore-fest... but really set the tone for what should be a great season.

Just to give you an idea, one headline from The Sun in the UK read:

"The Walking Dead fans vow to boycott show after gory season opener left many on the verge of vomiting"

:devil:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I can't imagine why... it's not like you've been busy watching _everything_ else on the planet.
> 
> This past Sunday was the 7th season opener.... over 17 million viewers watched...apparently blowing-out viewership of Sunday Night Football.
> 
> ...


well well well. I may have to pick up again. That sounds like something @asere and I would find appealing >


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Totally... if you have the stomach for it, game on!

You might want to watch the season finale of Season 6 just to frame it all.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My wife is a huge fan, can't say I've gotten into it never really been into all the gore. 
The wife literally shuts the world off around her when she watches it.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I was really into it, this season I wasn't looking forward to because it really shows the insanity of survivors and low humans can get. Perhaps the plague was just something to wipe us out and start over.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

In a twisted way, that's one of the beauties of the show. 

It's definitely a guilty pleasure for me...on some level it makes me completely uncomfortable. :-/

I think the writers have gone above and beyond shock factor...while keeping some sanity with the great traits of Rick Grimes and other core characters. Although, the sinister side of a few of them is a bit creepy!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you guys picked up on this show...last few episodes have been particularly good. Shaping up to be way better than last season (which limped along, IMO)


----------

